# burnt one clutch,don't wanna lose another



## haku2005 (Oct 26, 2006)

hey i drive a nissan altima 99 gxe and i had just got a new clutch put in because my last one burnt out, at first i thought that the last one burnt out because it was old but now im starting to smell a burnt odor from my engin which is the same smell i started to smell before my last clutch went. also there is a red light at the base of the stick which is now on i can't find in the booklet what the light means so if any ideas thank you.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

that burning smell is most likely just the new clutch breaking in. To reduce clutch wear make sure you dont power clutch it into second and third ect. all the time.


----------

